# How to tame Polk Audio DB6501 tweeters?



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I've installed DB6501 components in the front of my 2013 Hyundai Elantra. They sound good, but the tweeters tend to get quite overpowering when I turn up the volume. I have the crossovers set to -3 db. I also have lowered the treble setting on my head unit. Is there anything else I can do to tame them a bit?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

how are they installed? on-axis? off-axis?

if they are very much on-axis, you might trying lowering the tweeter level some more.


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess they are on-axis. I put them in the factory tweeter location on both doors. How can I lower the level more, since I already have the crossover at -3 db?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Those crossovers just use a resistor to lower the level. Go to a site like newark.com and buy some more. get 10-20 watt resistors, maybe a pair of 2ohm and 4ohm. Put them in series with the tweeters and it will lower the volume more.

The other option is to re-mount the tweeters and aim them a bit more off-axis.


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

Can I just place the resistor on the positive lead, between the crossover and the tweeter?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

yes, that is where it would go.


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

I used a set of those for a year and thought they were awesome for the price. I didn't change a thing


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

ledvedder said:


> Can I just place the resistor on the positive lead, between the crossover and the tweeter?


Yes, but if you want to do it right? make one of these.

L pad calculator - attenuation dB damping impedance decibel loudspeaker speaker voltage divider - sengpielaudio Sengpiel Berlin


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

CrossFired said:


> Yes, but if you want to do it right? make one of these.
> 
> L pad calculator - attenuation dB damping impedance decibel loudspeaker speaker voltage divider - sengpielaudio Sengpiel Berlin


I don't understand that.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

I think you have four options;

1 - further reduce levels

2 - go off axis

3 - EQ out 8-16k

4 - a combination of 1-3


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I get it now. A single resistor will change that ohms of the tweeter. The lpad keeps the ohms the same. I guess now I need to find out the ohms of the tweeter. I know the set (mid and tweeter together) is 4 ohms, but I'm not sure what the tweeter is on its own.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i have a 2013 elantra GT, and i think its the same location for your tweeters ..in the sail panels above the door? That makes the driver tweeter very "off axis, and the passenger tweeter more on axis. I found this to be a pretty tough spot to place my tweeters even with lower crossover points and resistors in line. I went thru 3 or 4 sets before moving them down to the bottom of the doors and have not looked back.

Another location may be behind the speaker grill of the mid?


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

miniSQ said:


> That makes the driver tweeter very "off axis, and the passenger tweeter more on axis. I found this to be a pretty tough spot to place my tweeters even with lower crossover points and resistors in line. I went thru 3 or 4 sets before moving them down to the bottom of the doors and have not looked back.
> 
> Another location may be behind the speaker grill of the mid?


That could explain why the soundstage seems off to the right of me, instead of in front of me. Where did you mount yours in the bottom of the door? I wonder if they'd fit in front of the mid, behind the grill?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

ledvedder said:


> That could explain why the soundstage seems off to the right of me, instead of in front of me. Where did you mount yours in the bottom of the door? I wonder if they'd fit in front of the mid, behind the grill?


I mounted mine down low, inside the door pocket.facing up and into the car...passenger side is slightly of axis, and driver side is on axis. And soundstage is much more centered. I have a picture in another thread bout nix tweeters.


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

miniSQ said:


> I mounted mine down low, inside the door pocket.facing up and into the car...passenger side is slightly of axis, and driver side is on axis. And soundstage is much more centered. I have a picture in another thread bout nix tweeters.


I'd love to see the picture. Do you have a link or do you know the title of the thread?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

ledvedder said:


> I'd love to see the picture. Do you have a link or do you know the title of the thread?


Let's see if this works..http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...m-synthesis-seas-tweets-vs-nvx-sb-tweets.html


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

miniSQ said:


> Let's see if this works..http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...m-synthesis-seas-tweets-vs-nvx-sb-tweets.html


Thanks! How did you make the opening and how did you mount them?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Dremel is your best friend

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## ledvedder (Oct 24, 2012)

So you set the driver side on axis? I would think that would pull the soundstage to your left. No?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I would crossfire them. Dont aim them differently on each side

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

minbari said:


> Dremel is your best friend
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts


I just happened to have a 2.25" holesaw. Went in like butter.


----------

